# Shocked at the world. RIP Manchester victims



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Every so often, something happens in the world I just can't fathom, recently there has been many from Syria gas attack on those poor innocent people or last nights attack in Manchester. Makes you question the world we live in. Thoughts are with the family and victims.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I was there last night, it was terrible, luckily I wasn't injured but, There are so many children who were and some died. I've never witnessed something so horrific.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

So sorry you had to see that Phocus, i bet it was horrific. I've been feeling strange all day thinking about it so I bet you are in shock. Glad you are okay


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Such a tragic incident. Things like this really add to your DR too. I sometimes wonder if our symptoms are some sort of deep-seated manifestation of how messed up and out of balance the world is.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

The terrorism do not have a religion 
Every one get sick because of there action
And the only people who get killed because of them is The Innocents

They destroyed the youths features and destroyed the country's 
we need for real movements to stop this not just bunch of denunciations
That doesn't effect on anything


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

> Such a tragic incident. Things like this really add to your DR too. I sometimes wonder if our symptoms are some sort of deep-seated manifestation of how messed up and out of balance the world is.


Don't want to hijack the thread for obvious reasons, but the absolute bullshit and imhumane (IMO) mental health system that I am currently under makes my situation so much worse. It is nothing less than abuse in my opinion, but who can you complain to - the higher ups in the system don't give a shit. Makes me think that a lot of society lacks compassion and don't care.

Fuck ISIS.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I think pretty much everyone finds this stuff unfathomable as you put it. The real mindfuck tho, is that the people who could do such major bad actions towards other people, are the same people that were created by the love of god. Yes, somewhere in that action, there is love, because they were created by god himself, and god is love, or whatever you wanna call the "source energy" of this universe. Without no evil, there is no good.

Yes, i am depersonalized, i am drunk right now, and i confuse myself all the time.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't understand what you mean, but there again, I have never understood this thing about God's creation and a loving god etc...

Just all meaningless to me. But yeah in a way I am not surprised....that's what these terrorists are like.

Fuck ISIS.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Unfortunately the world is a beautiful place being destroyed by lots of bad people who are power hungry....

You will find that greed is at the heart of all the bad stuff that goes on in the world...

The battle for oil, the environment being destroyed, drug wars, racism etc etc etc....Its alll for greed and power...

We in the western world are most guilty...We are obsessed with materialism while third world countries suffer in silence....

The sad thing about life is that most people do not realise how lucky they are and how blesed they are to have what they have in life...Most people believe more money, a better job, nicer clothes, a trophy girlfriend, a fancy car etc etc etc will bring them happiness...Im afraid if you cant find happiness from within you are never gonna find it....Looking outward for peace of mind and contentment is totally the wrong place to be searching...

I realised all this when DP took my life from me....The fact is if you dont have your health and in particular peace of mind you have nothing...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

My opinion on this isn't popular. But I do think that (and dp) is a reflection of the state of society. The person that committed this atrocity was raised in Britain. He no doubt suffered mental health issues. He was probably failed by social services. He and his father probably held horrific views on Islam leading them to be rejected from their Mosque. People there no doubt reported that no an under funded intelligence network who didn't have the resources to research it fully. So being failed by society and rejected, no doubt bullied throughout his life, he came to the conclusion that connection and community is bad. Because he never received that love. It's overwhelming sad that somebody comes to the conclusion that killing innocent people is the way out. But I don't doubt he was rejected by our community in so many ways that he ended up hating it. It doesn't excuse his actions but when your overwhelmed with fear and gate the mind will give you all kinds of crazy fucked up solutions.


----------

